
STLport: An Interview with A. Stepanov - sea6ear
http://www.stlport.org/resources/StepanovUSA.html
======
sea6ear
I didn't see a date on this article when I posted it but I suspect by the
references to Java that it is fairly old. However, I still thought it was an
interesting read.

